# Inexpensive paint job - Maaco?



## kbarrett (Nov 9, 2007)

I have an '87 325i that is losing it's original paint. Can anyone recommend an inexpensive paint job? Has anyone had any experience, good or bad, with Maaco?

Thanks


----------



## Expo BMW (May 7, 2008)

If you can save the original paint do it. I have never heard anything good from Maaco, you just might get what you pay for. I would check what kind of work they do and who did the work.


----------



## 1bad540 (Jan 21, 2006)

If your looking for a show paint forget maaco, If the car is worth close to nothing I would bring it for a maaco supreme. A decent respray will run you at least 3k


----------



## epbrown (Apr 12, 2005)

I saw a really nice paint job on a Rolls-Royce Silver Shadow that was done by Maaco. Most of any good paint job is prep and the owner and a friend removed all the chrome trim, glass, and lights and scuffed the car themselves, so that all Maaco had to do was shoot the paint. They had them do 3 coats of color and 2 of clear, then wet-sanded the car and buffed it once it was done. Quite nice.

Poor prep is typically the reason 1-day paint shop jobs are so poor - they make their money by using inexpensive paint and devoting pretty much no time to prep. (As a teen, I had my '73 Vega painted by Earl Schieb for $99 - they painted over a leaf that had fallen on the car! Seriously - they don't prep.) Work with them on that and you can get a decent paint job from them, cheap.


----------



## Expo BMW (May 7, 2008)

^^^ good advice


----------

